# Plexi? Glass? slide? Hinge?



## bluemonster107 (May 23, 2017)

I have gone a few different routes on other pet enclosures and just seeing what has been recommended on a Tegu enclosure from actual users?
I typically am a fan of plexi, as it is pretty inexpensive and easy to work with... attached to more of a hinged type door. I am in "process' of gathering/building and I just cant decide what would be a better 'opening' on a 8' enclosure? is the plexi attached to a hinge door 'stronger' than glass or plexi on a slide track?..... I hate when I cant decide!!!!


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 23, 2017)

I built my 6 foot cage with a 4'x18" hinged door using plexi. It's a swing down and I love the amount of access space it gives me. For an 8 foot enclosure like your using the sliding glass would look nicer but take a little more work and cost a little more. I would never put plexi on a track it warps to easy. Both doors will hold in a tegu properly If built properly, neither is really stronger but glass is more resistant to scratches.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 23, 2017)

Yeah... I think I just might go for the hing swing down or two separate side hinges on plexi (with a frame)?... I did the hinge swing down on a beardie enclosure and I love the access as well! Yes, plexi scratches easy... but cheaper to replace that glass I guess.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 23, 2017)

Go with the swing down if the door is only half the hight of the cage, that way you don't have it touching the floor when you open it which is just super annoying. If the door is taller than half the cages hight, use the two separate doors on a side hinge. Building it along a frame will make it a lot easier to work with. Just a little bit of advice, make sure there is plenty of room between the substrate and the door or keeping everything clean is going to be a living nightmare. I would post you a pic of my set up but would need my computer and only have my phone at the moment.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 23, 2017)

Yes! I agree!!! Super annoying when the door can't freely open... I have one like that for the beardie and then the one I have like that on my tortoise swings freely... waaaay better! I would love to see what kind of setup u have when u are able to take a pic. Now that I got past the "hinge" issue... I can't decide if I want to mount the heat/light "inside" the top with the uvb or just leave them "outside" the top... with a screen cutout... I see them all mounted inside on majority of enclosures for the tegus . I uploaded a pic of my beardies enclosure as a "sample"


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 23, 2017)

I put mine outside the cage but regret that quite a bit. Mount them inside the cage but remember to make them unclimable or god willing your lizard will climb them. If you mount them outside like I did the cage will dry out super fast, and humidity is quite important for these guys. 

And btw awesome beardy cage. I bought an AP T8 for mine and it sits on top of the tegu enclosure. It's a sliding glass which in combination with a loose substrate sucks. Honestly I wish I bought their hinged door model.


----------



## bluemonster107 (May 23, 2017)

I love that ap enclosure!! Geeze... I would have just bought that thing instead of making one!! Seriously... love that .... yeah... I prefer the hinge too


----------



## beardeddragon111 (May 23, 2017)

Yeah they make great stuff, and the pricing amazed me as well.


----------

